

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend good html ide (Widnows) for a beginner? - EwkuKonewku

I&#x27;m just starting with html. I&#x27;d appreciate if you share yuor experience.
======
SixSigma
[http://www.editplus.com/](http://www.editplus.com/)

but if you're as sloppy with your html as your post, you may run into trouble.

~~~
bdfh42
Ouch - maybe the question came from someone who does not speak English as
their first language. Be gentle my friend.

~~~
EwkuKonewku
That's ok, I was aware some haters gonna make bitting comments ;)

Anyway, what's wrong with the post?

~~~
carbocation
"Windows" and "your" are misspelled. Still readable.

~~~
EwkuKonewku
Well, ok I am sloppy.

Wish me luck with html then! :)

~~~
SixSigma
also bitting. :)

------
bdfh42
If you are just learning HTML then you do not need an IDE. Notepad on Windows
is enough as you can double click any saved file with your code and run it
straight away in the browser. Press <F12> on any modern browser to open up the
developer tools to see just what is going on if things do not work out as you
expect.

If you want something just a little bit more powerful than Notepad then do a
Google search and download Notepad++

------
tomsterritt
Brackets is really good: [http://brackets.io/](http://brackets.io/)

~~~
EwkuKonewku
Thanks!

